
Wealth creation - arcamaede
http://blog.anomalistdesign.com/wealth-creation
======
runesoerensen
_> My own opinion is very strong that we humans have power to change things.
Simply put, the power is given to us by the historical fact of The Lord Jesus
Christ and his life and work seen in the Gospels. I believe he is the Son of
God, but a person only needs to understand him and his deeds and his words as
these present in the Gospels, so as to gain fully spiritual and immensely
practical answers to our self-inflicted, self-engaged and self-interested
political and economic systems for self-harm._

Right.

